# BBC / ITV Channels lack of guide data?



## andyjenkins (Jul 29, 2001)

Anyone else noticing that BBC and ITV channels have no data from Saturday morning on wards?

I know BBC/ITV channels have never had much guide data in the past - but only having 3 days is a bit of a concern for scheduling purposes.

Or is it only me? All other channels have about 2 weeks+


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It is only you.

Next week was available for both BBC and ITV here when I checked on Saturday - still there now.


----------



## andyjenkins (Jul 29, 2001)

Hmmmm. Suggestions to resolve? Forcing a daily update makes no difference.

Delete all guide data and redownload ?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

That would be my suggestion.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Do a reboot first, sometimes Tivo seems to get stuck and won't download without a three fingered salute.


----------



## daveh (Sep 3, 2001)

Can anyone confirm they received BBC and ITV updates this weekend? My data seems to end Friday night for BBC1,2,3,4 and ITV1. Other channels seem to have updated OK.






Sky and Freeview (ITV and BBC West Country.)


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Mine stop Friday as well. Itv Yorkshire.


----------



## riggers (Apr 14, 2005)

No data for BBC1EM, BBC2, BBC3, BBC4 and ITV Central for me after Friday.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Just to reassure you all that TiVo are aware on the problem and are currently working on it - no need to call CS


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Cool, thanks for the posting ozsat.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Well, it's not completely missing stuff, but certainly doesn't look anywhere near complete



> TIME	SERIES	EPISODE
> 01:00	Weatherview	UNKNOWN
> 01:05	Celebrity MasterChef	UNKNOWN
> 02:05	Celebrity MasterChef: The Final	UNKNOWN
> ...


Hopefully this will be fixed in the next 3 days?


----------



## FJSRiDER (Jan 4, 2003)

ozsat said:


> Just to reassure you all that TiVo are aware on the problem and are currently working on it - no need to call CS


Just noticed this problem, thought it was my TiVo playing up, but checked here and am glad to see it is not.

Is it worth calling to see what is happening? Only four days to go......


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Can I give a quick plug to my Guide data checker module for tivoweb?  It makes it much easier to see what dates/channels you have data for.

See the link in my sig. I've just updated that thread with a newer version.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The missing data is now available to download


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

ozsat said:


> The missing data is now available to download


phew 

Whenever these guide data glitches happen, I always have this sinking "there goes the Tivo service" feeling - hopefully it will continue for some time yet


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

I assume you mean the Tivo service and not the sinking feeling LOL


----------



## FJSRiDER (Jan 4, 2003)

ozsat said:


> The missing data is now available to download


Yep. Mine seems up-to-date after last nights call. :up:

Hurrah!


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Yep mine too. Thanks!


----------

